# A Tale of Two Blades- Miyabi 7000D versus 7000MC



## DerSnap (Jan 16, 2014)

I originally posted this on dersnap.com
7000Dvs7000MC

Basically it is a sort of comparison of the Miyabi 7000MC vs 7000D. I could not get clear answers originally when I was searching these two knives out and now that I have had them for sometime I though it was time to write them up a bit. 

Please have a look on the site and if I can figure how to add the content in here I will update also.

Thought I would share 

Cheers,
Shamus


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice comparison, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DerSnap (Jan 17, 2014)

Your welcome. I will try and pull the post over here but I was running really late last night finishing this up. I am going to try and add more information to Dersnap.com over time just on stuff of interest (e.g. cooking, tailoring, engineering, music, coffee/espresso, etc.) 

I figure with all these so called promotional organizations claiming to be reviews that I would try and be a little more honest and hopefully help anyone who is interested or passionate get through. 

I love cooking, really like nice knives, and just like to share what I learned from here and other sources. 

Thanks for checking it out


----------



## Yamabushi (Jan 17, 2014)

Nice write-up, thank you!


----------



## longhorn (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice comparison, I think you hit all the points very well, thank you!


----------



## Fran Rendina (Jan 21, 2014)

I love my miyabi birch wood, it was sharp out of the box, and it takes a great edge.


----------



## DerSnap (Jan 22, 2014)

I never got to try the birch wood Miyabi but I also think they look really nice, and perhaps nicer than the 7000D/MC line. Really I wanted a 7000MCD in 240mm or larger but that is not to be sadly, which I find a shame. Considering the MCD is supposed to be for those who really want a nice knife I can't see the logic in only offering up to 200mm.

Still with all that said I think my next knife will be of the ZDP variety, and maybe something from JKC. I would be interested to see a comparison against that and to get my Wantanabe back for a direct comparison. 

My brother in law says he easily has the best knife at his work and many others wish they also had it. So in short it was the perfect gift.

Thanks everyone for the comments and checking it out also


----------



## rodneyat (Feb 24, 2014)

Good stuff..thx


----------



## mhpr262 (Feb 24, 2014)

The 7000MC line seems to have been discontinued in germany at least, I can't find it anywhere in google shopping or the German amazon. My local cutlery and kitchenware store still has on on display though .... before reading your review I had sworn to myself not to buy any more knives, especially not such an expensive one and now this eulogy ... curse you ...


----------



## DerSnap (Feb 25, 2014)

The 7000MC I really do love, but I have to say the brother in law has managed to chip it up a bit. When I need to resharpen it is a fair amount more work than the 7000D. The last time he was over I gave it a micro bevel so we shall see how this holds up. I am positive though if he honed it a bit it would come here like a razor.

Either way I am sort of less inclined on my next knife to get a carbon blade and likely a ZDP 189 or Crowy X type. There is just so many advantages, but I think a different philosophy on how to use it also needs to apply. I could be wrong but I find this is especially true on the sharpening. Seems to need more harder, but then lighter stone work than on the carbons so it feels different.

MC according to the company here is discontinued


----------



## mhpr262 (Feb 26, 2014)

I took a look at my Tesla Motors stock this morning, looks like the shop in my town is going to sell a 7000MC today


----------



## krx927 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have Miyabi 7000MCD 200mm Gyuto and I like it a lot. Specially for the reasons described above, being (semi) stainless so you do not need to wipe it constantly.

But just recently I got Watanabe 240mm gyuto and all of a sudden Miyabi does not feel special any more! The cutting is way better with Watanabe!


----------



## DerSnap (Jan 20, 2015)

krx927 said:


> I have Miyabi 7000MCD 200mm Gyuto and I like it a lot. Specially for the reasons described above, being (semi) stainless so you do not need to wipe it constantly.
> 
> But just recently I got Watanabe 240mm gyuto and all of a sudden Miyabi does not feel special any more! The cutting is way better with Watanabe!




You know even though I do not have my Wantanabe anymore from memory I think I agree, sort of. I have my 7000D with a bit more aggressive edge than originally and it is pretty darn serious. Still as mentioned many times by others i can't get that atom cutting carbon edge as easily (or if) on these blades. The MC mosdef gets sharper, and is harder but it just feel different. If I have to resharpen its a job on each knife, where my Wantanabe was just a few light strokes on the stones. Even my 80 euros Yanagiba can achieve that. 

They are great knifes but are a different feel. I sort of think its like vinyl versus CD, but I think that might not be the best analogy. Perhaps others with more experience will refute what I say 

Not sure what my next blade will be though, but Wantanabe has been on my mind a lot lately again. 

BTW I was checking out the Kramer Twins and I was pretty impressed by the fit and finish, but at 500 euros it should be. Not sure if that would be my profile.


----------



## gic (Jan 20, 2015)

I have the 240 as well and I really really love the blade, but the handle not so much - but then I dipped the handle plastidip and now it is one of my favorite knives


----------

